# HELP! How do you fix over-lanolized wool covers?



## kanpope (Mar 12, 2003)

I decided to lanolize my wool covers last night for the first time ever. I have never lanolized anything before! Well, I put too much lanoline in.







: Now they are greasy. Then, I left them too long (new baby...distracted) and the water got cold and there are spots of lanoline on the covers.









I am about to cry! HELP ME PLEASE! How do I fix by beautiful wool that I depend on so much at night????







:


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

soak them in warm water and that should help. They will feel a little sticky at first even when you use the right amt, that will go away after a few uses. You might want to try liquid lanolin to avoid the spots. When I'm lanolizing a new cover I always let it sit long enuf for the water to get cold and never had issues w/the lan getting "gloppy". I boil some water (or just get it really really hot) then pour it into a cup w/a TIGHT lid that I can shake. I put a big ol glop of liq. lan. and a squirt of baby shampoo in the cup then pour the water into and shake. The water will look milky, then I just remove the wet cover and add the mixture to a sinkful of luke warm water, put the cover back in and VIOLA! Sometimes on thick covers I will not get he water quite so hot in the cup and actually pour the lan water OVER the inside of the cover. HTH!


----------



## kanpope (Mar 12, 2003)

That does help! I soaked them again this morning and it did not seem to help much. But then, after reading your post, I soaked them again in hot water and then drained it after a few minutes (while still warm) and then let them sit. It seems to have helped a lot. I am going to buy some liquid lanolin for next time...and save your post!


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Another option if they're really bad is to wash them in a very small amount of laundry detergent or dishwashing detergent. (VERY small amount.) It will remove almost all of the lanolin, so you may need to relanolize using a smaller amount afterward.


----------

